# Help, searching for a good deal on the Look 566 Rival



## vtech22a (May 7, 2009)

Hello,

I am trying to find a good deal for the Look 566 Rival size Small. Any suggestions? What would be considered as a good deal? I know the MSRP is ranging from 2499.99 to 2699.99. I have not been able to find too much discount from the local dealers. I am in SoCal.


----------

